

Show HN: Just launched - No more crappy apps - sib
http://blog.appstorehq.com/post/10727580357/appesp-v3-no-more-crappy-apps

======
pavel_lishin
I always hoped that one day, technology would advance far enough to reward me
for being a thought leader with a pretty picture.

------
alttab
I may not be the target market, but downloading a crappy mobile application,
finding out it doesn't do what I want or I don't like it, and deleting it (or
not) is not a big enough pain to download a mobile application to solve this
problem, find out it doesn't do what I want or I don't like it, and then
ultimately delete it.

Downloading an app that tells you to download apps is not a business model -
regardless of what kind of social connectivity graph search you have going on
in the background.

"Discover good software" is harder than "making good software". Lets all start
on that problem first.

~~~
nowarninglabel
I don't think you can say this isn't a business model without some data to
back that up. Just because you are not the target market does not mean that
there isn't a target market willing to pay (though I'd like to see updates
from them to hear if this works).

------
nestlequ1k
You lost me at "Here at AppStoreHQ, we love – I mean LOVE – mobile apps!"

------
phil
This is great, but of course they can only do it on Android, because they have
to be able to troll through your list of installed apps to generate
recommendations.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
I did some contract work for another company that did something similar for
iOS. We ended up building a Java applet that would scan your iTunes folder for
apps.

~~~
phil
That's clever (though it shows how far backward you have to bend to gather
that info on iOS).

Is the applet released? Can you share the name?

~~~
Aqua_Geek
The applet is integrated into the client's site (appolicious.com). That was a
couple of years back, so I don't know what the current status of everything
is.

------
LuxuryMode
I like this. I was recommended Hulu plus right away which, on account of the
android market's terrible app discovery, i didnt even know existed.

